# TapouT (the series)



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone else catch this show? I thought it was stupid as hell at first, the "Mask" dude is a fuckin clown and I turned it on in the middle of one of his annoying ass laughing fits and I couldn't believe it. I thought this show was a disgrace to MMA at first, they made it look like a complete joke or something WWE related.

I still don't get why that dude wears that get-up the entire time and I still think it's retarded but the show ain't half bad. It kept me interested anyway. I watched the one with that black dude with the fro from AKA in florida and it was a interesting show. I won't say much more in case some of you haven't seen that one yet. Right now I'm watching the one with the little mexican from Greg Jackson's camp. He's got some fast hands.

Anybody else watching this? What do you think about it?


Oh but one thing I don't understand I wanted to see if anyone else noticed this....

In this episode with the little mexican dude in the beginning they stopped somewhere to watch the Rich Franklin/Anderson Silva fight. I could see it on the TV and later on they mentioned Matt Serra is getting ready to fight GSP....but the point is they had this little scene where they got pissed cuz Rich didn't drink the Tapout water "IN BETWEEN ROUNDS" like he was supposed to. They specifically said "So it was in between rounds, and we kept waiting for Rich to drink the water, blah blah blah".  There was no "in between rounds" in that fight. And how could they expect Rich to remember to drink the water in the condition he was in? He just got his ass handed to him worse than he (or a lot of other fighters for that matter) ever has before. So I don't get it. Was the whole thing made up for some odd reason (ratings perhaps?) or what? Or maybe they're just retarded? Anyone else notice this?


----------



## GSP94 (Apr 9, 2007)

ya i watch it... i kinda like it... i like how they take some fighters and give them a good chance at something... i was also wondering if anyone saw the Matt Major episode and saw the ref during the fight. I think it was Wayne Weems from TUF 5.. i just thought that was funny. And Demacio Page is awesome i think he will be pretty good.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

GSP94 said:


> ya i watch it... i kinda like it... i like how they take some fighters and give them a good chance at something... i was also wondering if anyone saw the Matt Major episode and saw the ref during the fight. I think it was Wayne Weems from TUF 5.. i just thought that was funny. And Demacio Page is awesome i think he will be pretty good.


yeah i noticed that too, it is wayne weems lol. out of all people to referee the fight they had weems do it. lol. but owell thats cool. its an interesting show, i kinda think that the tap out guys are kind of assholes. idk they just rub me the wrong way, especially that "punkass" dude. seems like a real prick. but out of all of them "mask" seems the nicest..even tho he seems kind of like a prick too. but owell w/e. at least they knew not to **** with that matt major dude. he seemed kinda pissed off at those guys antics.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Ugh those arseclowns.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

lol, I would be pissed to if I was Majors. He had the same look on his face that I did. That's right when I first turned it on was when Mask was laughing his ass off for no fuckin reason and Majors was just sitting there like "who the fuk is this clown!"

I actually thought that Punkass was the coolest of the 3. He keeps his mouth shut and doesn't act like a complete fool 90% of the time while the other 2 do. The live interview on the radio was ridiculous, they made huge asses of themselves.

I like the show but jesus take the fuckin makeup off you **** and act like an adult human being! He explained why he wears the makeup in the last episode, "its like when people go to war they put on different stuff, ya'know, i'm out here goin to battle, goin to war, everyday, so i keep the makeup on to remind me" :confused03: WTF war is he talking about!? Riding in a goddamn RV across the US every month or so! What an asshat!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea i kinda like the show but beside Punkass who i thought was pretty chill (except the gay ass name what the **** is up with that) The other two Maks and Skyscraper are ******* retarted and I can't stand them. I like the show If you guys saw the episode when they went to the Pit and worked with Chuck Liddell's roommate i guess u would call him They gave some good Workout tips. But yea Punkass is cool and the other two are [email protected]


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I watched the one with that black dude with the fro from AKA in florida and it was a interesting show.


He's actually from Florida and trains at AKA in Northern Cali. But yeah, I saw the one with Banuelos, Chuck's buddy, and it was pretty interesting, you got to see the real pit and how they work out. I think Hackleman's a little crazy. i kinda wished Majors beat that little white guys ass after the show. He's like, "let me tell you something because I'm a veteran and shit," and Majors is like, "I'M MATT MAJORS BITCH!!!" That was funny because the little white dude was trying so hard to be tough. I think I'm gonna have a favorite unknown fighters list:

1. Matty Mo
2. Tommy, the Green Ranger
3. Matt Majors


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

Yeah they are retards...

yeah the show kept me interested anyway.


Gotta love when they say that "Tapout" is alwais there for the fighters... what the hell do they even do for them... Cloths?


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

DAMURDOC said:


> Yeah they are retards...
> 
> yeah the show kept me interested anyway.
> 
> ...


Sponsors??


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

^^LOL


Matt could have finished his fatass opponent off so easily I was so frustrated watching that fight go to a decision. And I thought it was funny how the little douche called himself a veteran but I also thought it was pretty low of Matt to pick a fight with him over it (I know he was prolly still really pumped from the fight) but the dude was like 8 inches/30 pounds smaller than him that's pretty bitch like.

Demaggio or whatever his name was looked pretty beastly although I couldn't help but notice he was holding on to the fence with one hand and elbowing the **** out of old dude with the other. No one said anything about it though so maybe its not against the rules where he fought. :dunno:


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

MetalMunkey said:


> Sponsors??


Sounded like they do a whole lot more than that by their accounts.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Yea i kinda like the show but beside Punkass who i thought was pretty chill (except the gay ass name what the **** is up with that) The other two Maks and Skyscraper are ******* retarted and I can't stand them. I like the show If you guys saw the episode when they went to the Pit and worked with Chuck Liddell's roommate i guess u would call him They gave some good Workout tips. But yea Punkass is cool and the other two are [email protected]


yeah after watching more episodes, i think punkass is the less asshole of the bunch, hes alright. he should change his name tho. he doesnt act like a punkass so that shouldnt be his name haha. it seems like he doesnt even like the other two. he should leave the tapout group and start his own. he doesnt need those assholes.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

also i think matt should have kicked that little bitchs ass. he shouldnt take that shit from someone like that. he really should have beat his ass though. that guy seemed like a prick.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Eat a Samich said:


> Mask is a fuckiiing gay ******


So he's straight? That's a double negative. I think he is just gay, or just a ******...lol

I also got the feeling that Punkass doesn't like the other 2, TKOSPIKE. He just stares at them like he wants to murder them. I wonder if they always act/dress like that or if they are just doing for the cameras and possibly he's getting annoyed by it.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> So he's straight? That's a double negative. I think he is just gay, or just a ******...lol
> 
> I also got the feeling that Punkass doesn't like the other 2, TKOSPIKE. He just stares at them like he wants to murder them. I wonder if they always act/dress like that or if they are just doing for the cameras and possibly he's getting annoyed by it.


yeah , i wouldnt wanna hangout with a couple people who **** around and act like assclowns all the time. u wonder why no one takes them seriously. theyre a couple of dumbasses. ya i like to **** around every now and then too but not all the time and look stupid. and then theirs this one part on the matt majors episode where matts walking around at the weigh ins getting pumped up and mask and the others are laughing and matt walks by mask and masks acts all serious for a sec. and then starts laughing again. really he needs bitch slapped around.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Eat a Samich said:


> Cmon White boy . Aint you ever heard the saying "Gay ***" No shit its the same thing kid. its called speach youngin. MASK is a HOMOSEXUAL. Ya dig Grown men dont wear makeup on a daily basis. The Man has some childhood **** issues. Hope the show gets cancelled. Its a disgrace and so is his whole persona. What a tool.


Ain't you ever heard of sarcasm? Yes i've heard people say "gay ******" plenty of times and since I am a smartass I always point out that its a double negative and makes no sense.

Other than that I agree with you he is definately a raging homosexual and everything about him pisses me off to the point where I also hope the show gets cancelled. I feel embarrassed FOR him.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Eat a Samich said:


> The Man has some childhood **** issues.


lol:thumbsup:


----------



## aw11111 (Dec 31, 2006)

I watched a couple of episodes and will probably keep watching when I catch it because of the behind the scenes perspective. Like someone else mentioned it was interesting seeing the training at the Pit. But these guys really are complete clowns. After watching the show I don't think I would want to buy or wear any Tapout stuff. I'm always worried about promoters and sponsors trying to push mma in the direction of pro wrestling/clown garbage, and these guys aren't helping. And in the episode with Matt Majors, yea maybe the other fighter should have kept his opinion to himself but he wasn't really being a that much of a dick, just pointing that he had the fight and in the future if you have the other guy exhausted just take a sec, line up your shot and put him away. Funny thing is I actually agree with the Tapout guy that was standing there saying 'I dont think he was that out of it', in reality Majors didnt have the strength to put the other guy away. But then Majors gets in the other guys face and tries to act like a bad a** with someone half his size. Would have been funny if the little guy had clocked him and laid him out. But the thing I really didnt like about the whole scene was the Tapout guys seemed to think it was great. If I were a sponsor I think I'd want to encourage my fighters to act like professionals. But just my opinion. Maybe if I went around wearing camo paint in public I'd feel differently.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

aw11111 said:


> Maybe if I went around wearing camo paint in public I'd feel differently.


WTF?!?!? You don't wear camo paint in public???


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

aw11111 said:


> I watched a couple of episodes and will probably keep watching when I catch it because of the behind the scenes perspective. Like someone else mentioned it was interesting seeing the training at the Pit. But these guys really are complete clowns. After watching the show I don't think I would want to buy or wear any Tapout stuff. I'm always worried about promoters and sponsors trying to push mma in the direction of pro wrestling/clown garbage, and these guys aren't helping. And in the episode with Matt Majors, yea maybe the other fighter should have kept his opinion to himself but he wasn't really being a that much of a dick, just pointing that he had the fight and in the future if you have the other guy exhausted just take a sec, line up your shot and put him away. Funny thing is I actually agree with the Tapout guy that was standing there saying 'I dont think he was that out of it', in reality Majors didnt have the strength to put the other guy away. But then Majors gets in the other guys face and tries to act like a bad a** with someone half his size. Would have been funny if the little guy had clocked him and laid him out. But the thing I really didnt like about the whole scene was the Tapout guys seemed to think it was great. If I were a sponsor I think I'd want to encourage my fighters to act like professionals. But just my opinion. Maybe if I went around wearing camo paint in public I'd feel differently.


I hated the Matt Major episode. Matt Major is insecure and tries to act tough to cover it up. I wish that kid had just taken him down and armbarred him or choked him out.


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

taiwnezboi said:


> I hated the Matt Major episode. Matt Major is insecure and tries to act tough to cover it up. I wish that kid had just taken him down and armbarred him or choked him out.


No kidding. He's a troubled kid...give him a break. He's young and has a lot of growing up to do. Once he matures I'm sure he'll be pretty good.

I just didnt like the way the little white kid approached him. It was something like, "If you want some advice from an experienced fighter such as myself...." What a hot head. He was bound to get that type of reaction from someone, matt major was the guy at the time..


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL, I typed Matt Majors name in Google cuz I wanted to try and find out what event he fought at to see how good that little white dude was and apparently Matt Majors is a famous gay porn star hahaha. No kidding, look it up.


----------



## Alula (Apr 13, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> LOL, I typed Matt Majors name in Google cuz I wanted to try and find out what event he fought at to see how good that little white dude was and apparently Matt Majors is a famous gay porn star hahaha. No kidding, look it up.


Matt Major, not Matt Majors.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Alula said:


> Matt Major, not Matt Majors.


Is it? I typed in Matt Major and found a vid of Paul Buentello and him talking and he calls him "Matt Majors" in the vid...and on the show I could swear they were yelling "Matt Majors" when he was walking out to the ring. But you're prolly right as I got way more results pertaining to him when I left out the "s" doing my google search.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I think I may have finally found out who that little white dude was at the end of the episode. This is a post I found on Sherdog:



> Major was out of hand but the kid he was talking shit too was Dominick Bjerke one of the biggest assholes I've ever met. Bjerke has a record of 2-8 he's a professional can and talks down to everyone like he is MMA. He came out and trained with me for a few days when he was fighting a local guy. I grappled with him for about 2 minutes and subbed him. He then spent the rest of the night standing behind me bitching and crying and telling me how I'd never be good enough to be an MMA fighter. Well Dom I have more wins then you and haven't lost yet anytime you are in Utah I'd be glad to whip your ass. Kids a know it all douche bag and I'm sure there was more to that scene than we saw on TV. Not defending the way Matt Majors acted but saying there is a good chance it was at least partially justified.


And here's a link to the fight card from that night. Looks like the little dude got TKOed by Clay French in the first minute or so:
http://fcfighter.brinkster.net/eventfights.asp?EventInstanceID=7367


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

taiwnezboi said:


> I hated the Matt Major episode. Matt Major is insecure and tries to act tough to cover it up. I wish that kid had just taken him down and armbarred him or choked him out.


I agree Matt was a complete ghetto trash talking insecure punk. Eventually someone will cave his head in with a bat or put a few 40 cal rounds in his chest if he continues to carry on that way.

I don’t care how tough you think you are eventually you will run into someone who really doesn’t give a fuk and has no problem ending your life. Talking shit to people you don’t even know is foolish.


----------



## DaddyThunda (Oct 14, 2006)

punkass seems the most normal out of them and i cant ******* stand the camo wearing retards laugh


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I think I may have finally found out who that little white dude was at the end of the episode. This is a post I found on Sherdog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha looks like his opponent was listening in on the 'advice.'


----------



## aw11111 (Dec 31, 2006)

MetalMunkey said:


> WTF?!?!? You don't wear camo paint in public???


Maybe I'm out of touch. Didn't realize it was in fashion.
Maybe I'll wear some to work tomorrow - let those fools at the water cooler know not to flex with me


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I is just me or is mask really annoying with his constant laughing about things that aren't funny?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> I is just me or is mask really annoying with his constant laughing about things that aren't funny?


It's not just you. The dude's annoying as ****. I read trhough like 12 pages of Sherdog comments and also some other forums comments and not one person has said one good thing about mask. Everyone hates him. He looks like Frank Trigg and laughs like a damn chimpanzee or something.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm not surprised no one has anything good to say about him. 
I was on the tapout website looking for shorts and I happened to look at the comments and feedback page, and man, everybody was just flaming these guys bad. I'll find the link


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Couldn't find it. Guess they deleted the section or something


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> It's not just you. The dude's annoying as ****. I read trhough like 12 pages of Sherdog comments and also some other forums comments and not one person has said one good thing about mask. Everyone hates him. He looks like Frank Trigg and laughs like a damn chimpanzee or something.


haha I'll say something good about Mask. He genuinely cares about the fighters and tries to help them.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

taiwnezboi said:


> haha I'll say something good about Mask. He genuinely cares about the fighters and tries to help them.


True dat I can agree with that but then again of course he does because if he didn't then there would be no tv show


----------



## rafrojas (May 21, 2007)

Matt Major thinks his van dam what he thinking with those kicks he sucks


----------

